# Off Duty Carry?



## nopesorry2006 (Apr 15, 2011)

Probably a stupid question, but are Boston Police Officers automatically allowed to conceal carry while off duty? Or do they have to go through a separate process of obtaining an unrestricted Class A LTC (e.g., like a regular citizen)? 

Thanks for the help.

Regards,

Jason


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

This is your second thread asking questions about BPD. Are we going to have to raise the Masscops threat level from noob to whacker or terrorist?

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks like a little of all of the above.

Jason certainly isn't flying under the radar:

Google


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

nopesorry2006 said:


> *Probably a stupid question,* but are Boston Police Officers automatically allowed to conceal carry while off duty? Or do they have to go through a separate process of obtaining an unrestricted Class A LTC (e.g., like a regular citizen)?
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> ...


At least you know that it's a stupid question!


----------



## nopesorry2006 (Apr 15, 2011)

I tried Google and I got numerous conflicting responses. Some said they need to get a separate LTC license, and others said that all officers are required to carry off duty. I was having trouble sifting out all of the bull shit. I'm apologize for being a novice in this area.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

nopesorry2006 said:


> Probably a stupid question, but are Boston Police Officers automatically allowed to conceal carry while off duty? Or do they have to go through a separate process of obtaining an unrestricted Class A LTC (e.g., like a regular citizen)?
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> ...


Should we be worried that you want to know what BPD officers carry off duty? I have a question for you. Why do you want to know?


----------



## nopesorry2006 (Apr 15, 2011)

No need to be concerned. Just idle curiosity on my part. I'm taking the police officer exam this month and I've heard conflicting info about the LTC requirements, and just wanted a definitive answer. I apologize for the inconvenience, and I won't post any more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

You've got a long way to go before carrying off duty. Here is a diagram:

Cart -> THEN -> Horse


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

If youre serious about LE and youre not LE I would suggest not pos......never mind, post away:smug:


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

If you can't get a LTC-A unrestricted, then you probably don't qualify to become a police officer either.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

This information was current as of a couple of years ago, so take it for what it's worth;

Boston Police recruits who already have an LTC have it taken away the first day of the academy, and you have to carry "on the badge" (under 41-98, which means your issued weapon only) for the first year. After the year, you can obtain a Class A and carry something else while off-duty.

Now....go away.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

nopesorry2006 said:


> No need to be concerned. Just idle curiosity on my part. I'm taking the police officer exam this month and I've heard conflicting info about the LTC requirements, and just wanted a definitive answer. I apologize for the inconvenience, and I won't post any more.


Just make sure you carry to the exam.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

47turksinajar said:


> Just make sure you carry to the exam.




Especially since they state in the announcement that they may wand people. lol


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

Eagle13 said:


> Especially since they state in the announcement that they may wand people. lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

Eagle13 said:


> Especially since they state in the announcement that they may wand people. lol


You know that some idiots are going to come "strapped" anyway.

Even back when they didn't wand you, I never carried when I took a police exam, not only to avoid being whackerish, but going out drinking after the test with all your friends and debating the test questions was the best part of the day.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

I think the wand is mostly for electronic devices because there is almost always at least one knuckle-head who brings his cell into the exam room, and they want to avoid anyonw taking pictures of the test and voiding the whole thing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

Eagle13 said:


> I think the wand is mostly for electronic devices because there is almost always at least one knuckle-head who brings his cell into the exam room, and they want to avoid anyonw taking pictures of the test and voiding the whole thing.


That explains it.....no one had cell phones the last time I took a police exam. :shades_smile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> That explains it.....no one had *CARS *the last time I took a police exam. :shades_smile:


fixed.

I kiiiiid... I kiiiid.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

So is it Jason, or is it Ben Mr. Attorney?

http://www.911jobforums.com/search.php?searchid=214870


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

263FPD said:


> So is it Jason, or is it Ben Mr. Attorney?
> 
> 911 Job Forums


Maybe I'm missing something, but I got;

Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Maybe i've been here too long...just not quite believing the "just wondering" .


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Boston PD


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Eagle13 said:


> If you can't get a LTC-A unrestricted, then you probably don't qualify to become a police officer either.


Does that mean BPD will hire laterally from now on?


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Big.G said:


> Does that mean BPD will hire laterally from now on?


TRUE, I did not even put Boston and LTC-A Unrest together...so let me rephrase, if you can't get an LTC....
:yellowcarded:


----------

